# Set up for crayfish



## spaldingaquatics (20 Jul 2008)

Has anyone kept crayfish before? 

I'm only wanting one on its own because I'm not intending to breed them, but I'm just wondering if anyone has experience of keeping them and could share a few tips.

 I've read the books ect but can someone give an opinion based on their experience for the best set up ect that they found to be successful?

All advice welcome

Thanks
Adam


----------



## Garuf (20 Jul 2008)

A general set up of smooth stones sand substrate possibly with wood would be fine I would imagine, especially as this is how I've always seen them kept. I can't really offer any tips on temperature or filtration needs because this would be dependant on species, what ever the case I would opt for an external filter and heater combo because this will avoid detracting from the scape.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jul 2008)

I had one for 3 years, great little things I had some bogwood in the tank and some round stones, carefull with large rocks though as I found out when it broke my tank, dug under one until the glass and then the rock just fell on top of the glass and craked the bottom, then no more tank and crayfish had to go to LFS! which was a shame.
They need a hiding place also, I used a piece of 6 inch diameter by 8 inches long black plastic pipe, loved it in there. It will eat other fish, I used to breed guppies in there and it kept them under control


----------



## spaldingaquatics (21 Jul 2008)

Thanks LD

I'll watch out for the rock problem, I hadn't thought about them digging under before but it makes sense, I'll change the layout I had in mind just to make sure.

What size tank and water conditions did you have yours in?


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jul 2008)

spaldingaquatics said:
			
		

> Thanks LD
> I'll watch out for the rock problem, I hadn't thought about them digging under before but it makes sense, I'll change the layout I had in mind just to make sure.
> What size tank and water conditions did you have yours in?


What you can do is put one of those trays that marine guys put on their tanks under the substrate, which will avoid rocks hitting the glass directly.
I had it on a 60 liter long tank, but should really be a little bigger if  you can.


----------



## thebullit (28 Jul 2008)

no special requirements for keeping crays really. hiding places is a must. they do like doing there own DIY and live plants will get chewed up for surface cover. a secure lid as they will try to escape. the only fish i keep with mine are guppies, they dont eat them or chase them and the guppies are still producing a massave amount of babies.

mine have mated 3 times this year so far. i have them for sale if interested drop me a PM.


----------

